# Is this a good dead lift for my weight



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Im 86kg and i broke my Pb and set a new one at 250kg for 2 reps?

Is that any good in terms of body weight ect?

Maybe one for TALL??


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

well done mate, im 84kg and can only dead lift 150kg :tongue:

nice lift


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

oggy1992 said:


> well done mate, im 84kg and can only dead lift 150kg :tongue:
> 
> nice lift


Cheers man, im fookin feelin it this morning. :thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Very decent lift mate.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Very decent lift mate.


Cheers m8, your a power lifter rite?

Do they do weight classes for comps? Something i fancy in yrs to come when i eventually win a bbing show!!


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

kelly.km said:


> Cheers man, im fookin feelin it this morning. :thumb:


ur a beast keep goin! :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats a very good lift for your weight mate, how old are you?

GHS


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

GHS said:


> Thats a very good lift for your weight mate, how old are you?
> 
> GHS


28yrs old m8.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah mate, im 80kg and can do 170kg, think i need to work abit harder


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

TOBE said:


> Yeah mate, im 80kg and can do 170kg, think i need to work abit harder


Haha, lol. i just had to re-count in my head. Defo 250kg.

Thanks for posting i got a real big head now,. :thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

kelly.km said:


> Cheers m8, your a power lifter rite?
> 
> Do they do weight classes for comps? Something i fancy in yrs to come when i eventually win a bbing show!!


Yes they have weight classes, U82.5kg, U90kg, U100kg etc

Look at the BPC website for specifics.

A comp Deadlift of 300kg at 90kg would put you near the top Deadlifters in the country.

I think Chris Jenkins has the British 90kg Record at around 335kg?

Many shorter lifters at 90kg use a sumo style to get more out of their equipment, and cut down the range of motion.


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

kelly.km said:


> Haha, lol. i just had to re-count in my head. Defo 250kg.
> 
> Thanks for posting i got a real big head now,. :thumb:


you should have a big head mate, that lift is awsome


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats a very good pull.

250kg for a double is awesome at 86kg b/w

Means you should be good for a single of over 3 times bodyweight.

Thats one of my goals to hit a 3x b/w pull


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

very good lft mate


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> Thats one of my goals to hit a 3x b/w pull


Mine too.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

cheers i feel i could do better but will see next week. 258 is x3 body weight for me im gonna try for 270kg next and ill get picture evidence too.

I have the bar in the power cage on 1st rung, bout 6-8ins off floor. is this cheating??


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

kelly.km said:


> cheers i feel i could do better but will see next week. 258 is x3 body weight for me im gonna try for 270kg next and ill get picture evidence too.
> 
> I have the bar in the power cage on 1st rung, bout 6-8ins off floor. is this cheating??


YES!!!!

mg:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol that completly changes things mate.

All lifts must be with the bar starting from the floor and you must get a full lock out without jerking the bar up.

I thought 250kg was a bloody good lift lol

GHS


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nytol said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> mg:


^^^^ What he said!

Just bloody repped you for the lift too lol!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> ^^^^ What he said!
> 
> Just bloody repped you for the lift too lol!


No worries. give me two weeks and ill have video evidence. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd say. I'm 30-odd kg heavier than you (mainly belly, I'm sure) and my 1RM is currently 220kg.

Though at least I did mine off the floor  :lol:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I'd say. I'm 30-odd kg heavier than you (mainly belly, I'm sure) and my 1RM is currently 220kg.
> 
> *Though at least I did mine off the floor*  :lol:


F******** ***** ****** I wish i hadnt said owt now.

Ill get it up off the floor by 2wks. I love a challenge. Ill video it 4 evidence too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

From the floor it would be OK, nothing competitive in a contest but would be evidence of being a strong lifter. The leap from 250kg to over 300kg may sound not that large but its like two different worlds. Using straps is also cheating and any lift using them doesnt hold much respect in my book seeing that grip is a weak point for most lifters.

From the rack lol no thats nothing to even mention, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

kelly.km said:


> F******** ***** ****** I wish i hadnt said owt now.
> 
> Ill get it up off the floor by 2wks. I love a challenge. Ill video it 4 evidence too.


 You do that with out straps and i will write Kelly.Km is my hero under my name for a month:thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Thats one of my goals to hit a 3x b/w pull


dito.

Best so far is 220*3 at 80k


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

kelly.km said:


> Im 86kg and i broke my Pb and set a new one at 250kg for 2 reps?
> 
> Is that any good in terms of body weight ect?
> 
> Maybe one for TALL??


Yes...

Until you admitted it was a mid-shin rack pull rather than a deadlift


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

MXD said:


> dito.
> 
> Best so far is 220*3 at 80k


Have you ever tried a 1 repper ?

That seems easily achievable for you, good luck!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmmm I don't really like to go 1rm.

But I may have to get the mcenzies out and go for some heavy dbls soon


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

My Deadlift is [email protected] I weigh about 86k and struggle with 120k.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

The average man on the street would struggle with 50Kg, so keep your achievements in perspective. We are all on the same journey even if some of us are still not that far into it.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

flapjack said:


> The average man on the street would struggle with 50Kg, so keep your achievements in perspective. We are all on the same journey even if some of us are still not that far into it.


Good man. when i say it was on bars it was on the 1st pin. probably the same as using wooden blocks.

Any way, im accepting Cons challenge, 2wks and ill do that life.

CON , can i use gloves if no straps???


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> No worries. give me two weeks and ill have video evidence. :thumb:


OK...it's in the diary!!!! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You're better off with chalk!


----------



## Sonicboom (Oct 28, 2008)

For future check out this link, it lists 1RM for the big lifts for body weight, and experience, very handy to check your progress against it.

http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/StrengthStandards.html


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Brilliant lift, i am 85kg and pull just under 130kg!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sonicboom said:


> For future check out this link, it lists 1RM for the big lifts for body weight, and experience, very handy to check your progress against it.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/StrengthStandards.html


Interesting and useful. Nice to see that I am somewhere between "Intermediate" and "Advanced", even on my crap lifts :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Sonicboom said:


> For future check out this link, it lists 1RM for the big lifts for body weight, and experience, very handy to check your progress against it.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/StrengthStandards.html


It'd be better if the tablature started with lower bodyweights. For instance, it starts with a 97k male, but I'm only 86k and 90k when I let the diet slip. :lol:


----------



## Sonicboom (Oct 28, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> It'd be better if the tablature started with lower bodyweights. For instance, it starts with a 97k male, but I'm only 86k and 90k when I let the diet slip. :lol:


It's all in lbs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

flapjack said:


> The average man on the street would struggle with 50Kg, so keep your achievements in perspective. We are all on the same journey even if some of us are still not that far into it.


 Wow the average man in your parts must be pretty pathetic, even my gf managed 6 reps with 60kg the first time she ever tried to deadlift.

As far as gloves, yes they are perfectly fine as long as there are no straps attached to them:lol: chalk would help you more tbh.

Honestly you guys who are pulling 130kg at 85kg, either your built like a t-rex and are devoid of any back muscularity or your form is off. Fix your form and watch your pull increase.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok m8, gloves it is. I'll see what i can turn up. When i say 2 wks is 2 wks in back sessions so might be 16 days ish in total.

Ps im no strong man, just a strong skinny bodybuilder..


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Sonicboom said:
 

> It's all in lbs.


Ah. Big difference. LOL


----------



## Sonicboom (Oct 28, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Ah. Big difference. LOL


 

Use google for quick conversions

"65lbs in kg"


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

This thread made me laugh  some people are wild....

I did a 250kg pull (from above the knee with straps and it was in lbs really) lol

Ha ha ha.

WIll be good if you can manage it off the floor. As Con said though, the gap between 250kg and 300kg is immense.

M


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

martin brown said:


> This thread made me laugh  some people are wild....
> 
> I did a 250kg pull (from above the knee with straps and it was in lbs really) lol
> 
> ...


Lol cheers, it was just same as using blocks so will give it ago. wish i hadnt of said owt now:thumb:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Con said:


> Wow the average man in your parts must be pretty pathetic.


They sure are.

Most of them just about manage to pick up their dole cheques.

The Women are a lot stronger though:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

My best dead 1rm was 120kg....I weighed around 64kg at the time. And did 110kg for reps last week and felt comfy....I feel a new PB coming on lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cool - elite on bench, 1lb of elite on squat but the deadlift is only advanced going off my weight now....damn must try harder :0)


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

My dead lifts are ****e, i can never get the form correct and my back is always to arched, much the same with my bent over rows. How can i strengthen grip also? Thats a serious weak point. Man i need a role model! :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> My dead lifts are ****e, i can never get the form correct and my back is always to arched, much the same with my bent over rows. How can i strengthen grip also? Thats a serious weak point. Man i need a role model! :lol:


You need to spend time learning the position. If you cant hold the arch of a deadlift then you are also not doing bent over rows properly, OH presses, possibly even bench press properly as the all use the same torso stabilisation.

Grip - stop wearing gloves or straps? Just keep doing heavy back work without straps and your grip will strengthen in no time.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Thats one of my goals to hit a 3x b/w pull


I would say mine, but then I would have to DL 375k :lol:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

YetiMan said:


> I would say mine, but then I would have to DL 375k :lol:


Mine would be a 335kg , so not far behind you bud


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'm presuming that those lifts would be ones that would pass in a power/weight lifting comp...ie no 'partial' poop on squats ect!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Mine would be a 335kg , so not far behind you bud


Fattybumbum! See being a skinny burd has it's advantages! (May I just add here that I'm not fking skinny lol)


----------



## bmwmatt (Jan 5, 2009)

I can deadlift 60kg.. haha now I feel weak


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

nice deadlift man, im about 63kg but when dieting to make a weight catagory for a martial art comp I deadlifted 107kg for 7 reps at 61.5kg, is that any good?


----------

